# ninja has a broken leg bless her



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

hay all i havent been on for a wile as my little girl has a broken leg and its been hell these last couple of weeks.
Ninja wasnt feeling well on the wednesday she was being sick but i think that was just due through her going down my bin bag (lil cow)
any way i thought i would leave her with a friend wile i went shopping because i didnt want to leave her alone.
Anyway my friend had a visit from her son and her son trood on her leg, she rang and said to me her leg looks really bad so she was rushed down the vets.
They gave her painkillers and a x ray and they told me it was defo broke so they bandaged it up and told me she would have to have it on for 3 weeks but each friday she would have to go back to have it changed.
She has had it changed once and its due to be changed on friday again.
bless her i sat up all night with her when she done it she was in so much pain.
It made me fell sick that she was in so much pain and i couldnt do anything to help my little girl.
But she is fine now she is back to running around like mad and she is playing with her toys now so we have 1 week and 2 days to go untill it comes off.
here are some pics


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor poor baby,you have to be so careful with them.They are so fragile.Hope she heals soon.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

hope everything is healing well. that is a huge bandage.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

yer i no the first bandage she had was really big but the latest one is not as big so she can still run around mad.
we always and make sure we know where she is so things like this dont happen but this happened.
I was angry at first with my friend but it was a accident but i just couldnt help it we are always so careful with her i was gutted bless


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My Lola broke her leg...and it was hell for 3 plus weeks...because she wasn't allowed to walk...she was carried around or in a tiny kennel for 3 weeks...Your lucky your little one gets to walk around...Happy to hear tho your pup is doing so well with a broken leg...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My ninja hopes your ninja feels better soon


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor little tyke. I am like a broken record when ever anyone is over, watch the dogs, watch the dogs, watch the dogs. Don't feel bad, accidents do happen. I'm glad she is feeling better and running around. They manage to adapt pretty well to casts.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Awe bless know how you feel Glyn has broken his paw, few bones broke, has to be bandaged for 4 weeks, gets around great on 3 legs though just like yours, I have to go to get it checked every mon,
Hope she heals soon for you,


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish Ninja a speedy recovery.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah thanks you lot its so stressful at the min. The vets are great as they do put her asleep everytime they change her bandage so she doesnt fell a thing. but she had it changed today and they said she is getting on really well. 1 MORE WEEK then it comes off cant wait xxx


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> My ninja hopes your ninja feels better soon


Ahhhhh and my ninja asked if you could tell your ninja thank you


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry, poor little Ninja....so glad she is doing bettter (((HUGS)))


----------

